# Stapled Securities



## madhun (25 August 2005)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me where i would find a list of ASX listed stocks with stapled options?

There doesn't seem to be one available.

Any clues will help.

Hope everyone is trading well.


----------



## tech/a (25 August 2005)

This should do it.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/lmi/tools/research.htm


----------



## madhun (25 August 2005)

THX.

You know i searched that damn site ad nauseum and didn't come up with that.

Would you think that would be a complete list of all stapled securities currently on the bourse?


----------



## tech/a (25 August 2005)

Cant be sure.

But seems pretty concise.
They are normally attached to property trusts.
I've never taken much notice.

Out of interest whats your plan?

If youve got a full service broker---put him to work!!


PS

Search function is handy


----------



## madhun (25 August 2005)

Just curious to evaluate those LIC's and PT's and other stocks on the bourse and purchase them close to their unstapling dates, leaving me with the option to maintain the shares and options or dump the shares and maintain the free option.

Careful selection could net a tidy windfall.


----------



## chicken (25 August 2005)

madhun said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where i would find a list of ASX listed stocks with stapled options?
> 
> ...



MAP....is a stapled security...what they are? I dont know but I got 11000 of them...I know I should know...any comments


----------



## madhun (25 August 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> MAP....is a stapled security...what they are? I dont know but I got 11000 of them...I know I should know...any comments




That'd be Macquarie Airports a composition of three stapled trusts.

Macquarie Airports (MAP) is an international airport fund with interests in Sydney, Rome, Bristol and Birmingham. MAP consists of MAHBL, Macquarie Airports Trust (MAT) 1 and Macquarie Airports Trust 2, where MAP is the responsible entity of MAT 1 and MAP 2. Securities in MAP are stapled to MAHBL, MAP 1 and MAP 2. MAHBL is responsible for non-Australian airports and MAT 1 and MAT 2 are responsible for airports in Australia and New Zealand.

So far as i can gather MAP doesn't have a designated unstapling date, which would indicate it will perpetually trade as a stapled security.

I am only interested in Stapled Securities "whose" option will unstaple at a future date and trade as a seperate listed stock.  Take for example FATS.  It is currently trading as one stock but circa april next year the option will detach and trade as a seperate stock. 

These are the type of stapled securities i am looking to investigate.


----------

